# FSH Levels



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi

Have just got results back from day 2/3 test.  FSH levels for me are 4.6.  the last times i had it done they were 6.5 and it was 3.3 when they cancelled ivf last december.  On the printed sheet from the doctors it says that the scale has changed, does this mean that hopefully they can use this or should i get it done if my period comes again before July.

Gx


----------



## weepurple (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi there

I posted last week about FSH levels as I was awaiting my results and was worried they had gone up too far. But mine has come down from 9.2 (which is high for my age) last year to 7.7 last week, so I deleted the post as I was happy. Yours sound good as anything below 6 is excellent. Here's a link to guide levels www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels/html

I'm thinking of having mine done again in July as I will be starting tx again in Aug and don't know if they will accept results from June 

Best of luck with your next cycle!!

weepurple

/links


----------

